# cum - ex  Geschäfte



## Bauschaum7 (4. September 2019)

*cum - ex  Geschäfte*

hahahahaha  ,  der Name schon  ......   ,  ist anscheinend niemand aufgefallen  bzw fanden es schon seriös  

Zu geil .................

aber wie das funktioniert hat  ,  hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich gecheckt  ?

Vielleicht geht das für Normalos auch nicht wirklich ?


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

Bist auch der König der unnötigen Threads oder?

Gibt eine Million Youtube Videos dazu.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

echt  ?  

  ich seh schon  ... von dir bekomm ich kein  like  xD


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

ja echt


----------



## compisucher (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

Der Name leitet sich aus dem Lateinischen ab:
cum - und in diesem Sinne mit und ex - ohne und jeweils auf die Dividende bezogen.
Darum gibt es auch einen ex-Tag und cum-Tag, die Tage vor oder nach dem Tag der Ausschüttung.

Hättest du Aktien, wüsstest du, was es bedeutet.

Und wenn du nun organisiert zigfach die gleichen Aktien als z. B. cum an einem Tag verkaufst und wieder kaufst,
kann man im Sinne der Verschleierung mehrfach die auf den Gewinn entstehende Steuer von Vater Staat zurückverlangen, ohne das er es gleich merkt - alles ganz vereinfacht.

Unterm Strich organisierter Steuerbetrug, strafrechtlich relevant und zu Recht stehen diese Banker vor Gericht.
Es geht um Milliarden an Steuerbetrug alleine in Deutschland.

Einführende Details wären eigentlich sehr leicht zu finden:
Dividendenstripping – Wikipedia


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

Das du dir überhaupt die Mühe machst...


----------



## compisucher (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das du dir überhaupt die Mühe machst...



Bildung + Wissen ist der Schlüssel für eine bessere Welt...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

Und wieso machen die ganzen Leute die Aktien haben so was nicht wenn sich das richtig lohnt  ?


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2019)

*AW: cum - ex  Geschäfte*

Ich denke du hast mittlerweile genug Spam-Thread aufgemacht, irgendwann reicht es mal.

*closed*


----------

